# Clothespin Clamp



## GailInNM (Dec 17, 2012)

From "Variable Speed rotary power source" thread.


> This is probably the lowest tech tip you will see this year.---Brian Rupnow


Brian, You just had to know that some of us would consider that a challenge. So here is my contender.

I am known for being cheap and lazy.  This fits both requirements.  Spring clothespins are handy for light duty clamping but can be even more useful if disassembled and reassembled inside out as shown in the photo.  Ten second job.  And, at about 2 cents each they are also cheap.  Been doing this for half a century.

Gail in NM


----------



## Herbiev (Dec 18, 2012)

I love it


----------



## Ramon (Dec 18, 2012)

Gail, for years I've used these 'pegs' (as we call 'em over here) modifying them to suit various bits and pieces but I've never come across this mod before - brilliant - I'm off to buy some .

Thanks for sharing this Thm:

Regards - Ramon


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 18, 2012)

When I was a kid in school, we used to modify them to shoot beans!!!!


----------



## rdhem2 (Dec 18, 2012)

Modified to the bean mode, they also shot the old *strike any where* stick matches very well also.  The type now barely light themselves.  Is this what you call a safety match?  I guess if it won't light you won't burn yourself.  A lawyers dream come true.

woohoo1​


----------



## Wagon173 (Dec 18, 2012)

rdhem2 said:


> Modified to the bean mode, they also shot the old *strike any where* stick matches very well also.  The type now barely light themselves.  Is this what you call a safety match?  I guess if it won't light you won't burn yourself.  A lawyers dream come true.
> 
> woohoo1​


That sounds like a law made in Japan!  When I was there I got rear-ended at a red light and was faulted with 25% of the blame simply because "If you hadn't been there, he wouldn't have hit you."  That's an awesome idea though!


----------



## walnotr (Dec 18, 2012)

The clothes pin trick is great! This would make a great thread for people to share their favorite tips and tricks. Anyone have any others they would care to share? As soon as I can remember one, I'll post it! 

Steve C.


----------



## mwilkes (Dec 18, 2012)

I use 'em too - mostly for woodworking. I cut them short (i.e. cut off the ends just before the hole for the clothes line) - so you get quite a firm clamping action with nearly parallel jaws. Good for holding Flat Things to Other Flat Things with uniform pressure


----------



## mcostello (Dec 18, 2012)

How does one modify a clothes pin to fire beans? Inquiring minds are busy right now.


----------



## hacklordsniper (Dec 18, 2012)

mcostello said:


> How does one modify a clothes pin to fire beans? Inquiring minds are busy right now.



http://pp1.ehs.uen.org/sandbox/grou...onID=2b11ffe4eb47895a7e3a0ed6bd6b0433bb30c4c9


----------



## deverett (Dec 18, 2012)

Brian Rupnow said:


> When I was a kid in school, we used to modify them to shoot beans!!!!



Obviously a miss-spent youth!

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 18, 2012)

Miss-spent, perhaps, but Oh my God it was wonderful to be young. The war was over. My parents loved me. I had a roof over my head, and never went to bed hungry. Looking back to the 1950's from the great old age of 66 makes the fact that I was a bean shooter somehow ahh---insignifigant!!!---Brian


----------



## hacklordsniper (Dec 19, 2012)

Brian Rupnow said:


> The war was over. My parents loved me. I had a roof over my head, and never went to bed hungry




Altrough im quite younger that sounds exactly like my childhood. Miss the times where only way to see your friends was not facebook...


----------

